# Older Pioneer Elite vsx-49tx vs Onkyo 805



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

I am primarily a 2 channel guy so my knowledge of the HT world is not all that great. However, I have been window shopping for a Home theatre receiver for a while now. This morning I saw both of these products listed on one of the forums I am on. Both of these units are beasts (PE 65lbs, Onkyo 51lbs) unlike the newer units that have replaced these. I know the Onkyo has all the modern day processing via HDMI but this would not be an issue if the source does the processing and it gets sent out analoguely....no? Both units have exceptional S/N ratios as well. I don't really care about all the surround processes and actually find them a nuisance to be honest. This would be used exclusively for movies so 2 channel performance is not an issue. I think my primary objective is to achieve the speed and dynamics that I think are very important for the HT experience.

Any thoughts on these units would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I was :waiting: for others to post their comments ... :bigsmile:

I do not own neither AVR ... I have a Yamaha :yes:; but I been reading good things about the Onkyo's (the best bang for the back) :yes:

I saw the specifications online (not big differences, except the THX certification for the Pioneer) ... if it were me, I get the Onkyo, the reason $$$$ (4K MSRP is a lot to me :bigsmile


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

Actually, both units are used 500 for Onkyo....600 for the PE and a PE dvd player is thrown in. So price is not in the decision. I would like to know which would have better sound quality is all.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

MikeL said:


> .... I would like to know which would have better sound quality is all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


You got me there ... I don't know which one :yes:

But, Isn't true that the speakers, settings and room accoustic has more to do with the sound than the AVR??? :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have the 805 and have not regretted buying it.
The beauty of the 805 is that it preforms just as well as a two channel system as it does for home theater. The on board processing is top notch and even though you say you dont care for the surround modes but once you play around with them I bet you will be using them alot. I use many of the THX modes with movies and it really make the movie come alive.
The Pure direct mode for two channel listening is also fantastic but there are at least two or three surround modes that make the music feel like your right there in the recording studio.

EDIT:
I should also add that the Pioneer Elite vsx-49tx is a big step up from the Onkyo as it retailed for around twice what the 805 did but it really does not offer better performance over the 805 however the remote control is very nice that comes with the Pioneer.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

That Elite receiver is one of my personal all time favorites. Which DVD player are they throwing in?

I've not heard any of the new Onkyo's but they seem to be getting some great reviews. Personally I would probably go the Onkyo route for the HDMI ability. You never know when you might decide to upgrade... and once you start in HT there is no end!


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> That Elite receiver is one of my personal all time favorites. Which DVD player are they throwing in?


I think it is a dv-45a


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

If that's the case you can run firewire for a digital connection that will pass sacd and dvd-a. Being a 2 channel guy you might get a kick out of these formats.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

Being a 2 channel guy.....I don't know what you just said to me..lol

Are you saying that player is a universal?....firewire?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

My bad.. this player doesn't have firewire, but it is universal.


----------



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> The Pure direct mode for two channel listening is also fantastic but there are at least two or three surround modes that make the music feel like your right there in the recording studio.


I was also just a 2channel guy but I made a "mistake" of buying a used PE VSX-33TX. The sound is every bit as good as 2 channel Harmon I have, and indeed surround modes get u spoiled. I don't know anything about the Onkyo but PE in my book is tops.

gychang


----------



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

thxgoon said:


> If that's the case you can run firewire for a digital connection that will pass sacd and dvd-a. Being a 2 channel guy you might get a kick out of these formats.


Can u enlighten me on this?, I have vague memory of sacd but not sure what dvd-a is and I have an older DV37 with "regular" DVD output, can this be ?modified.

gychang


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

gychang said:


> Can u enlighten me on this?, I have vague memory of sacd but not sure what dvd-a is and I have an older DV37 with "regular" DVD output, can this be ?modified.
> 
> gychang


DVD-A was (is) a competing format to SACD. Does the same thing but in a different way. To play either of these formats your player must be specific to them. If it doesn't say DVD-A or SACD on the front of the player you cannot play the high quality tracks but on most DVD-A discs there is a DD/DTS recording and on SACD there is a regular 2 channel mix that you can play.


----------

